# Best Cricket food?



## TerrorTortoise (Apr 18, 2009)

hey guys : victory: What is the best cricket food?
I see all different kinds at the bet store (gel, Dry food, ect...) I can give them a whole orange or a lemon but what is the best thing? thanks : victory:


----------



## TerrorTortoise (Apr 18, 2009)

for a beardie :mf_dribble:


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Dry mix as food, you want their container as dry as possible, with a very small piece of carrot or apple for moisture. There is a good explanation why on the end of this post.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/feeder/233213-livefoods-careguides.html#post3115504

Our crix get fed our roach mixture, their dry food is dry catfood, dry pond fish food, fish flakes, wheaties, corn flakes, cherios, most dry stuff from the kitchen. The dry cat food and the fish food are high protein constituents. 

I then put it all in a double sack that the crix and locusts come in and hit it with the blunt end of my axe. lol Most folk leave there mix as it is, I just like it a bit crushed up. :2thumb:


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

I used fresh leafy greens to make sure they were well gutloaded.


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

I use a paste of "Gutload pro"

Pro Reptile Gutload Pro-formula 100g Insect food on eBay (end time 23-Sep-09 20:11:00 BST)


----------



## Nihlus (Jul 15, 2009)

I use fresh greens that are grown in the garden for the beardie and fish flakes the crickets cant get enough of them


----------

